# Pennsylvania Dutch Treat



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

This was one of the 3 blends i recently ordered samples of from Boswell, and an absolute DELIGHT at that! Upon opening the baggy of my sample, I got a scent of yummy, lightly sweet tobacco w/ the perfect amount of what smelled like maraschino cherries. Like most people say, please abstain from sticking your tongue in the bag in efforts to gobble up this delicious treat. The moisture level is a bit on the wet side, but it's ok because i like my baccy a little moist. The cut seems to be more of chunks than ribbons i would say, which for me aided in a quite pleasant and easy going fill. Upon the initial char, you will get a wonderful nose-full of cherry bliss that, at first, only communicates its presence via scent. Before long, the cherry taste begins to come through in the EVER so perfectly balanced amount. I cannot stress to you enough how well balanced the cherry topping is on this one. It's definitely there, you don't have to concentrate to find it, but it does not cloy your smoke. However, it only enhances the experience if you focus on the cherry. Simple and delicious are words I would use to describe the dynamics of this blend. If i remember correctly, the burly nuttiness was slightly noticeable, more overshadowed by the cavendish and cherry... but that's alright because what I would compare the taste to is one of those trail mix packets w/ the dried cherries mixed throughout the nuts, beautiful.

Overall, this is one of those tobaccos that I will readily restock when my sample runs out and will treat its storage w/ the utmost respect. If you've ever been on the fence about cherry flavored tobacco in fear that the chemical, cough syrup taste will hinder your smoking pleasure, or you've had a traumatic experience w/ a terrible cherry blend (be it OTC or a higher end), I would urge you to reconsider and give this blend a fighting chance as it well deserves it. I would not recommend aromatics to anyone w/o mentioning this blend. 9/10 Eat up!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have a strange relationship with cherry flavorings. I've never tried cherry aromatics cuz I am a little frightened. I love cherries. I l love cherry pie. I hate hate hate cherry candy flavor. BLECH. 

But oddly enough...cherry poptarts? YUM!

I might give this a whirl.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been on the look out for a high quality "natural" cherry aromatic...may need to pick up a sample of this......great review.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Great review Vrbas. It is a nice break from the norm. It is a perfect blend where they each complement each other. 


Joe


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent review. I've shyed away from Cherry flavored aro's as they tend to cause a burning sesation on the tongue went consuming a carbonated beverage. However I may have to purchase a sample and refrain from the fizzie stuff. :chk

Mike:tu


----------



## Bluegrass (Oct 13, 2008)

Great review!! I've been wanting to try a cherry blend that didn't taste like candy. I'll definitely try this one, thanks. :tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I still need to take that drive to see those guys.....it's only about 2 hours away, I think.


----------

